# Suffolk Iron Foundry engine



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had this engine for a few years and fire it up once in a while. It idles really smooth.
I have not serviced it, aside from oil changes, and really don't want to touch it. (leave well enough alone)

Here are the stats:

*Suffolk Iron Foundry (1920) LTD*
*Stow Market Engine Type 75G14, Suffolk model 1A*

I know there is a forum on these engines but haven't joined yet and was wondering if any of you guys know about this engine. I'd hate to join a forum based on one engine (maybe I should change my mind)

I will probably mount it on a stained hard wood platform for show purposes only. The tag says 1920, but that could be the company start-up date and nothing to do with the engine itself.

I would like to know more about this engine as far as age, HP and other stats


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Old engine*

Jerry

Don't know if this is the site you looked at or not: Antique Engines and Old Iron Tractors on SmokStak

Something that old, definitely need to talk to people dealing with old engines etc. If I had to guess, other than not being blower related, I'd bet noone here has even heard of it let alone seen one.

Is that one of the old 'Hit and Miss' engines?


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Definately not a hit-n-miss. I'd kill to have one of those (kidding on the word "kill" of course).
Many years ago my brother came back from an auction and this engine was attached to an old water pump. He wanted the pump and I wanted the engine and here we are .
As soon as I get off my duff I'll take a couple of pics and post them (if anyone is interested).
Yea, I'd love to have an old hit-n-miss and an old steam engine, smaller version of course


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

i would like to see a picture of the motor. never seen or heard off one.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

This a response to BB Cub
I was going to post these pics anyway.

This is a 1920 Suffolk Iron Foundry. I don't know if this is Suffolk VA or Suffolk England

_In the pic you'll see where I have it sitting on a board. I have two of those boards that I'll have a wood working friend to put them through a planer stain and Varathane finish. Do it all right if you know what I mean._

Also my opologies for posting historic stuff here but it turns out that my IP address won't work on the Restoration Forum. If there are any other engine angles you would like to see let me know.
Enjoy


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

thats a great little engine. i have 2 old briggs, a 5 and a 5s, i have no use for them but cant get rid of them either. they run perfect.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Note of interest on this engine. I did some more research on this engine on YouTube and found 99% of all the posts seem to be from England with the British accents. Nothing wrong with that but it kind of proves that this engine originated in England?
Plus while it is stamped as 1920 on the label most of the YouTube posts suggest it's a 1962 engine and part of the engine type number *75G14* represents the cc size so it's a 75 CC engine. I did not know that.

I think my one main question remains: Should I or should I not strip this engine down and repaint it? It works perfect and with it's orginal paint although a little worn.

When it comes to stand alone engines I'd like to know if the historic value is increased or decreased, due to painting


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the two 50's briggs i have are original paint. they are only original once. even if you use the same paint and paint method, they are only original once.

i would leave it as is, regardless of the value either way. 

you will be able to point to it and say that is x number of years old just the way it is and still works great or .....thats the way it was but i took it apart, painted it etc...

just 2 cents


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would not paint it either.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Leave it alone that is soo cool.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

To paint or not to paint. On one hand I feel like I want to make these old gals look like new, but then part of their beauty comes from their patina. I look at the tag and think it wouldn't look right against shinny new paint.


----------

